# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Busco socio

## felixwam

1. Dispongo de Código de Proveedor para verduras y frutas, en su estado natural o procesadas, para Importante Cadena de Supermercados, estoy interesado en *asociarme o transferir el Código*, además, brindo asesoramiento a empresas o personas, que dentro de sus planes de expansión este el interés en proveer a las Cadenas de los Supermercados de Lima (Tottus, Wong y Plaza Vea) para productos transformados a base de vegetales, contactarse al *990304521* Temas similares: Busco socio capitalista Busco socio capitalista Artículo: Tasas de interés de Agrobanco se reducirían significativamente con socio extranjero Socio para engorde de ganado Busco socio capitalista

----------


## OLIVOS_SANTAROSA_EIRL

Estoy interesado en oferta. Tengo en mente expandir y colocar los productos de mi empresa en las cadenas de supermercados. Los productos en mencion son aceitunas en todas sus calidades y variedades.

----------


## felixwam

Buenas tardes, para empezar, me gustaría saber si usted es productor o intermediario (comercializador), y cual seria la opción por la que se esta interesando, de acuerdo a la respuesta podré enfocar el tema y darle la orientación del caso.

----------


## OLIVOS_SANTAROSA_EIRL

Soy productor y estoy interesado en colocar los productos procesados en las cadenas de supermercados de la region.

----------


## felixwam

Hasta el momento las Cadenas de Supermercados, en lo que respecta al Mercado local, estas se han convertido en un interesante nicho para colocar los productos, con ellas se trabaja los 365 días del año, se puede manejar interesantes volúmenes, precios competitivos en comparación con otros compradores locales, cada Cadena cuenta con un calendario de pagos, los cuales vienen siendo honrado en los plazos acordados, no hay que olvidar que como cualquier negocios ellas mantienen costos operativos y que son traslados a sus proveedores.  Las Cadenas siempre tienen mejor preferencia en trabajar con Productores; para trabajar con ellas, primero se debe de contar con un Código de Proveedor, lo cual le va a dar derecho a que sus productos puedan ser presentados y comercializados a nivel nacional en todas sus Tiendas.   Para mayores detalles, nos podríamos reunir, cuento con tiempo para ello los días martes, jueves y sábado, a partir de las 3.00 PM. Usted dígame el lugar y la hora.

----------


## alex valdivia

Buenas noches. 
estoy laborando un proyecto de frijol canario embolsado empacado y seleccionado para la venta en los supermercados de lima me podria decir usted en que me podria ayudar para mi proyecto.

----------


## felixwam

Cuento con experiencia de haber desarrollado proyectos de productos (vegetales procesados, frescos, cereales, lácteos, etc,.)  desde su concepción hasta su puesta al Mercado, pasando por todas sus etapas (técnicas y gubernamentales), de la misma manera cuento con mas de 8 años trabajando en calidad de Representante Comercial de empresas  proveedoras para las Cadenas de Supermercados en el rubro de perecibles (Frutas y verduras) conociendo  sus procedimientos y políticas de trabajo con sus proveedores, además tengo experiencia de haber negociado con los Programas Sociales de Alimentos   (PRONAA y Gobiernos Locales) a nivel nacional; me gustaría saber cual es su punto débil para poderlo ayudar.

----------

